# DIY Ghost Bezel



## Loevhagen

I ordered a new bezel to bleach and to mount on my experimental (removed the cyclops) O1B. I bleached the original bezel insert some time ago, but decided to give it another go and bleach it less "ghosty".


----------



## heyp

Wow, I think these submariners look much classier with some patina.
I might as well try this on my OVM myself. For how long did you put the bezel in the bleach?


----------



## Loevhagen

2-3 min. Pay attention to it all the time while you gently stir. The bleach is exponential. Good luck. Here it is on the Explorer II just for test. This watch clearly do not get easy on the eyes with such a bezel.  A real Franken.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Bezel Modification. 
looks Vintage as if you've had the Watch since the 70ies ;-)
well done.


----------



## mlb212

Loevhagen said:


> I ordered a new bezel to bleach and to mount on my experimental (removed the cyclops) O1B. I bleached the original bezel insert some time ago, but decided to give it another go and bleach it less "ghosty".


This is amazing. You are a god damn genius. What kind of bleach is that? I think its european so a pic of the ingredients would help me find something similar state side.


----------



## krickon

I ordered a ocean vintage red last week just so that I could do this mod. I too am curious what product we can use in the States.

Great thread from the OP!


----------



## Riker

Loev, that is a superb outcome.... Looks now to be a grey/blue colour which I like & think suits the O1B perfectly.


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks.  The chemical used is "Klorin" (Norwegian product title) and translates simply chlorine. It's NaClO (Sodium hypochlorite) in water. I guess you find it in any store or simply another bleach detergent. It's not that complicated.

Bleach - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Good luck. The complicated part is to remove the old bezel - not the bleach. Use a hairdryer to loosen the glue and then take the bezel insert of. This is the tricky part and this is where you might run into problems (damaging the bezel insert). If you look at the first bezel insert I bleached (truly "ghost") you see there are some damaged at the "20" position. That is why I ordered a new bezel insert - to mount a new one that is "sun bleached" only and no scratches.


----------



## Tony A.H

I wonder if you can Bleach it without taking it off of the Watch ?
but then you may have to worry about the Gasket Rings that Seal the Case back and Crown ?!! :think:
just wondering


----------



## Loevhagen

Maybe OK - if you take it sloooooow and use this?


----------



## Henraa

I have to say the end result looks very nice indeed and would look great on the OVM. I don't have the guts to do it though lol.


----------



## Loevhagen

The OVM is next.


----------



## Loevhagen

Recycled - How to take the bezel off without too much fuzz or damage to the bezel insert: 

[URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/bezel-changed-913852-2.html#post6770429"]#13

[/URL]


----------



## Loevhagen

OK - so now it is the OVM. The bezel came off without any damage by using the heat+twist via holding the pip clockwise / counterclockwise and then just one way after some iterations of heat. Pop. Off. Nice. No more scratched bezel inserts.

Testing the faded O1B insert to see if I should bleach the OVM insert like that or more. What do you think?


----------



## Loevhagen

Hm. "Approved".


----------



## twintop

Very nice. Love the new look you created, looks like it is a watch from the '70ies.


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks. I like it too. 

And for some unknown reason the bleached OVM bezel insert turns into rust / red when bleached the same way as the O1B. What the duck is going on?


----------



## Loevhagen

Let´s face it - the OVM is a watch with many faces. :-d


----------



## Loevhagen

&#8230; and now it looks like this with a matching Gunny strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

DANG. THAT LOOKS SWEET b-)


----------



## mlb212

Loevhagen said:


> I ordered a new bezel to bleach and to mount on my experimental (removed the cyclops) O1B. I bleached the original bezel insert some time ago, but decided to give it another go and bleach it less "ghosty".


One thing. The bezel inserts from Steinhart come with the glue/tape attached to the insert. What have you done with the glue/tape while you are bleaching the insert?


----------



## Riker

Yep, they all do... As I wrote in another thread I am enjoying this whole colour ageing modification of Ocean bezels. Outstanding results.....



Tony A.H said:


> DANG. THAT LOOKS SWEET b-)


----------



## Loevhagen

mlb212 said:


> One thing. The bezel inserts from Steinhart come with the glue/tape attached to the insert. What have you done with the glue/tape while you are bleaching the insert?


No need to do anything. The glue is still there after the bleach, but a tad less strong. Heat it - clamp it on and it is sufficient. You can of course re-glue it, but I haven't bothered.


----------



## Loevhagen

I ended up with using the O1B insert for now.


----------



## micahpop

That looks spectacular! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Loevhagen

And on bracelet. It now looks like a senior watch - meant in a positive way.


----------



## sasha

nice job. I like the new old look


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## lovebandit

I like shiny new bezels but I must say this is a clever method. Reminds me of the electric guitar guys who "relic" their new shiny guitar into an older looking, battle-scarred one.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Farmfield

Loevhagen said:


>


Yeah, this isn't how you're supposed to wear a watch. Unless you're this guy.


----------



## Loevhagen

> Once upon a time, I was pretty f#¤%&/ awesome.


You still are. Your awesomeness has not faded like the subject matter bezel insert.


----------



## Farmfield

Loevhagen said:


> You still are. Your awesomeness has not faded like the subject matter bezel insert.


That signature is actually in reference to me in terms of physicality. With increasing age my awesomeness has become somewhat diluted in hydrocarbons accumulated into my biological mass. This has made riding bicycles on walls and other unnecessarily risc inducing pastimes exponentially more difficult. This unfortunate development also pushed me into a corner, forcing me to sometimes use my intellect - and with obviously disastrous results.

The only thing keeping me sane is having an OVM to change Nato-strap color on. Without forcing my brain into that level of daily problem solving, who knows what could happen. I could start watching Oprah, or anything really...









Oh, and to at least add something into this post that in any way whatsoever relates to the subject - I do of course have an OVM bezel insert on it's way from Stadtbergen as well as a cup of Klorin with it's name on it waiting eagerly to bleach the absolute dren out of it.


----------



## garydusa

:think:....soo, how long til someone "Ghost Fades" a *"**Pepsi**"*bezel insert?


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos

Thanks to OP for walking me through this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Hey - that is a pretty nice blueish result you obtained there.


----------



## Luis Alberto Cantos

Yeah i did 3 intervals of 1 min. Almost did 4, good thing i remember to rub the powder off or else it would have been white again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

Love this thread. Vintagization is cool.


----------



## Ipromise

At page 1 of this post I was thinking "Nooo, what's the point?". By page 3 I was sold, haha. Looks awesome on the OVM and has me thinking about one again!


----------



## Farmfield

I just gotta say the ghosting was kinda nerve wracking as nothing happens, nothing happens, nothing happens OMG **** is happening and it's happening fast. 

Now I just gotta figure out how to muster the energy of replacing the original one - sounds like a lot of work and a lot of work isn't really my thing.


----------



## Loevhagen

Nike: Just do it

Elvis: A little less conversation, and a little more action


----------



## Farmfield

Douglas Adams: It's a mistake to believe any major problem can be solved with just potatoes.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Wanted to resurrect this ultra cool thread with my own addition....
Now, I must say that mine turned out a bit more ghosted then I wanted but it looks pretty good on a leather NATO.
Once the bleaching started I left in in the bleach a bit longer, problem was it kept bleaching even after rinsing. I may order two more bezels and try again but generally happy. It bleached so much that the paint was coming off even to a light touch. That is what the damage is at the 54 & 55 minute marks. I clear coated it to stop that. Really the 'damage' kinda makes it look more truly aged/worn.
Anyway, here are the pics.


----------



## Nokie

Very interesting. Don't think I am brave enough to try that with mine, but they seem to turn out nice.


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Well, it's really not that much of a big deal.
If you try it and don't like it, it's relatively simple to change out to a brand new bezel.


----------



## omgomgyouguys

Seems like a new(old) crystal would complete the look.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Old thread, I know but I have to post my O1VM gen 2 with slightly ghosted bezel paired with G10 Phoenix in admiralty grey. Very milsub.

Before









After









Never took insert off watch . Used bleach but it never went past the insert meaning it was shallow. Did not have watch immersed, just up to insert.










I ensured the container was level using my iphone. Decided the clothes dryer was the perfect spot as it was already levelled.

1 minute in, out , rinsed, dried. 2 min in, rinsed dried. The reason I did this was to see what it would look like before fading it too much. I achieved what I wanted.

The G10 makes the watch lighter and more "correct". I wanted to create a milsub homage before and with this result, I have no need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Grahamelawton said:


> Old thread, I know but I have to post my O1VM gen 2 with slightly ghosted bezel paired with G10 Phoenix in admiralty grey. Very milsub.
> 
> The G10 makes the watch lighter and more "correct". I wanted to create a milsub homage before and with this result, I have no need.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are doing some excellent work. Where did you get the Phoenix NATO?


----------



## Tallest

Im so doing this to my SKX


----------



## Grahamelawton

Phoenix G10 NATO from Westcoastime (Harry, great guy). Bought others but sending back the Maratac and switching them to Phoenix. He is the only one in the US that stocks them. I'm in Canada so yes the closest.

Here's another angle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallest

Tallest said:


> Im so doing this to my SKX


i kept my word. thanks for the tips in this thread.


----------



## allovernyc

Looks like West Coast time is out of stock on the the Phoenix. I got my Admiralty Gray Phoenix directly from a guy who works for the company. He is on ebay as "Mickie500." Great person to buy from. To buy multiple straps from him just make multiple paypal transactions and he just charges one shipping fee...and PROMPTLY refunds those additional shipping charges to your paypal/cc. FAST shipping also.


----------



## Calvin Tay

After an hour plus of bleaching, mine turn out like that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin Tay




----------



## Jeffwb65

Grahamelawton said:


> Phoenix G10 NATO from Westcoastime (Harry, great guy). Bought others but sending back the Maratac and switching them to Phoenix. He is the only one in the US that stocks them. I'm in Canada so yes the closest.
> 
> Here's another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see how You could immerse it this way and not be in danger of bleach getting to the crystal gasket seals.


----------



## Grahamelawton

Jeffwb65 said:


> I don't see how You could immerse it this way and not be in danger of bleach getting to the crystal gasket seals.


It is JUST touching the bezel insert ever so slightly. The other photo should demonstrate. I have NOT had the watch tested since and that's a great point...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000

SCRIBBLEDEAN said:


> W


WOW, Hardcore!


----------



## 92gli

Is there a good source for replacement bezel inserts in the states?


----------



## Grahamelawton

If it's for a Steinhart, it's about $30 directly from them...so not US but it'll fit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000

Grahamelawton said:


> If it's for a Steinhart, it's about $30 directly from them...so not US but it'll fit!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, from steinhart, it's 15 euros shipped or about $17 dollars

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## meisterfoo

this thread has renewed my love for my neglected ovm2.0, i imagine some minor ghosting on the bezel will complement the slight grey dial on the 2.0. i've ordered a bezel direct from steinhart eager to give this a shot, only wish there were a youtube instructional on prying the bezel off with the hairdryer method. The only one I could find was sooo cringe worthy.


----------



## meisterfoo

hands got a little itchy, so I decided to ghost my current bezel ahead of time. I obviously underestimated the potency of the bleach, i left it to soak, fully immersed in bleach concentrete hoping to see the blues fade gradually and rinse it under tap water once I achieve the desired effect. But that wasn't to be, after 10mins, the blue simply turned matte and bits of it were crumbling off the edges, that's when I panicked and ran it under water. The paint miserably crumbled into flakes, leaving...









Completely ghost white lol. The pip actually melted into bezel when I blow dried it so the insert couldn't be re used anyway. I've since put an order in for 2 more inserts from steinhart so I can experiment it till i'm content.

I read somehwere (possibly the rolly forum) that the bezels were fully immersed for 10 mins, but this steinhart alu inserts don't seem to last that long before being utterly obliterated. On more careful reading it seems 2-3mins immersed, rinse in water, repeat is the better procedure to undertake.

Impatiently awaiting my 2 inserts arrive, sadly my ovm will be decommissioned until then.


----------



## mlb212

You really should just wear it like it is. I like the 2.0 version better without a painted bezel.



meisterfoo said:


> hands got a little itchy, so I decided to ghost my current bezel ahead of time. I obviously underestimated the potency of the bleach, i left it to soak, fully immersed in bleach concentrete hoping to see the blues fade gradually and rinse it under tap water once I achieve the desired effect. But that wasn't to be, after 10mins, the blue simply turned matte and bits of it were crumbling off the edges, that's when I panicked and ran it under water. The paint miserably crumbled into flakes, leaving...
> 
> View attachment 6780810
> 
> 
> Completely ghost white lol. The pip actually melted into bezel when I blow dried it so the insert couldn't be re used anyway. I've since put an order in for 2 more inserts from steinhart so I can experiment it till i'm content.
> 
> I read somehwere (possibly the rolly forum) that the bezels were fully immersed for 10 mins, but this steinhart alu inserts don't seem to last that long before being utterly obliterated. On more careful reading it seems 2-3mins immersed, rinse in water, repeat is the better procedure to undertake.
> 
> Impatiently awaiting my 2 inserts arrive, sadly my ovm will be decommissioned until then.


----------



## meisterfoo

doesn't look like a milsub one bit, which is the look I was going for...here's a wrist shot on a grey zulu, it actually works as an avant garde piece perhaps lol.


----------



## lawlessflyer

All you need is 2min at a time and always remember that after you have washed it off you will need to wash it with some dish soap to stop the fading process, even after then it will lighten lil more then eventually stop..

Here's mine after 3 1/2-4 min washed with soap multiple times to stop the ghosting process ..










Hope this helps, and remember the fading doesn't stop right away


----------



## Estilo

Does anyone know what will happen if I pop the whole watch case in a bleach bath? What will happen to the stainless steel?


----------



## Panzer971

Estilo said:


> Does anyone know what will happen if I pop the whole watch case in a bleach bath? What will happen to the stainless steel?


The steel will laugh at your puny attempt to attack it, while the rubber gaskets will silently deteriorate


----------



## Grahamelawton

lawlessflyer said:


> All you need is 2min at a time and always remember that after you have washed it off you will need to wash it with some dish soap to stop the fading process, even after then it will lighten lil more then eventually stop..
> 
> Here's mine after 3 1/2-4 min washed with soap multiple times to stop the ghosting process ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, and remember the fading doesn't stop right away


Ok...this watch looks absolutely amazing now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

This seems like a must do for the OVM v2


David


----------



## insomniac2

lawlessflyer said:


> All you need is 2min at a time and always remember that after you have washed it off you will need to wash it with some dish soap to stop the fading process, even after then it will lighten lil more then eventually stop..
> 
> Here's mine after 3 1/2-4 min washed with soap multiple times to stop the ghosting process ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, and remember the fading doesn't stop right away


Now this looks good , i like the fade on ov2 , it compliments the washed out dial. Good job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insomniac2

Whats the best way to take the inserts off? I know they are glued on to the bezel and do u use any glue to put the new insert on ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chbx

insomniac2 said:


> Whats the best way to take the inserts off? I know they are glued on to the bezel and do u use any glue to put the new insert on ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heat it with warm water from the tap... then start twisting it. the warmth losens the glue and you can take it off after 1 or two minutes


----------



## airborne_bluezman

This is one beautiful picture! Let me know if you ever want to sell....:wink:


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Sorry, this one



Loevhagen said:


> And on bracelet. It now looks like a senior watch - meant in a positive way.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1497593&d=1400437549"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## Daimonos

This is absolute perfection, Steinhart should add these bezels as an option to buy with a new watch.



lawlessflyer said:


> All you need is 2min at a time and always remember that after you have washed it off you will need to wash it with some dish soap to stop the fading process, even after then it will lighten lil more then eventually stop..
> 
> Here's mine after 3 1/2-4 min washed with soap multiple times to stop the ghosting process ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, and remember the fading doesn't stop right away


----------



## BillyTheKidd

Just wanted to share with you guys my first ghosting experiment. Thanks to all of the advice on here. I have a few more bezels coming where I'll play around with some lighter/cleaner versions but I'm so happy with the result on this!


----------



## meisterfoo

took the bezel inserts a long time to arrive, steinhart had to send it thrice before it finally made it safely to me down under - but BOY, was it worth the wait! 
Did exactly what lawlessflyer said with immersing, rinsing and repeating until desired ghosting is achieved. Utterly rekindled my love for my steiny ovm/the milsub5517!

This was the milsub that caught my eye and also the reason why I wanted the OVM 2.0 grey dial over the 1.0 but the fresh bezel just didn't quite match the 'age' of the dial on the 2.0...









This was roughly 2.5mins immersion in 50% bleach 50% water initially. Then I took it out, rinsed and re-immersed in minute long intervals with stirring, then rinsed in water. Repeated this process for 15mins until I was satisfied with the end result, then rinsed in dishwater to let it set permanently.









Now ghosting/fade of the bezel matches the grey dial of the ovm 2.0 suitably, and I'm one step closer to owning that vintage looking 5517 

Only have my phone camera right this moment, so took 2 pictures under warm and white light for comparison...


















I'm incredibly happy with the end result and it was so simple to do thanks to the helpful tips shared on this thread.


----------



## Dec1968

meisterfoo said:


> took the bezel inserts a long time to arrive, steinhart had to send it thrice before it finally made it safely to me down under - but BOY, was it worth the wait!
> Did exactly what lawlessflyer said with immersing, rinsing and repeating until desired ghosting is achieved. Utterly rekindled my love for my steiny ovm/the milsub5517!
> 
> This was the milsub that caught my eye and also the reason why I wanted the OVM 2.0 grey dial over the 1.0 but the fresh bezel just didn't quite match the 'age' of the dial on the 2.0...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was roughly 2.5mins immersion in 50% bleach 50% water initially. Then I took it out, rinsed and re-immersed in minute long intervals with stirring, then rinsed in water. Repeated this process for 15mins until I was satisfied with the end result, then rinsed in dishwater to let it set permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now ghosting/fade of the bezel matches the grey dial of the ovm 2.0 suitably, and I'm one step closer to owning that vintage looking 5517
> 
> Only have my phone camera right this moment, so took 2 pictures under warm and white light for comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm incredibly happy with the end result and it was so simple to do thanks to the helpful tips shared on this thread.


Damn that looks awesome and you did a fantastic job documenting your process. Thanks for that 

David


----------



## meisterfoo

Dec1968 said:


> Damn that looks awesome and you did a fantastic job documenting your process. Thanks for that
> David


All credit goes to the contributors on this thread, lawlessflyer especially. I honestly didn't think it would turn out so well, my OVM is seeing more wrist time than my speedy now!

Took a few more photos in neutral lighting on my phone, but this mod definitely calls for a DSLR shoot, the outcome is amazing considering the simplicity and effort involved in achieving the authentic 5517 look.


----------



## J.C

OH MY GOD, that looks incredible!!! Makes me not care at all that I don't like the grey dial - in fact I DO like the grey dial, it must just be not in combination with a black bezel insert!!! Sooooo, it looks like this is going RIGHT on my wish list!!! 

Sorry if already asked/answered - but how was the insert re-stuck in/on after the bleaching? Is there a specific thickness of waterproof double sided that needs to be used to ensure the bezel #1. sits flush and #2. it doesn't fall out when wet? 

Cheers...

JC


----------



## meisterfoo

i think that's the problem most people have with the 2.0. it's really the bezel insert and dial disparity and not the grey dial itself...

as for the adhesive, i remember reading somewhere earlier in this thread it wasn't going to be affected by the bleach, so i just went ahead with the procedure with the back layer on as seen in the picture.

dried it with some paper towels and gave it sometime to air since i had somewhere to be and placed it on only after i returned, roughly ~3hrs later.

the double sided adhesive is provided by steinhart, so you don't have to worry about thickness, it's already a snug fit for the insert into the bezel. I just blowdry it for 2-3 minutes, apply finger pressure and left it untouched till the next day before I wore oit


----------



## mav66

This might be a daft question, but do you take the bezel off the watch before loosening the insert with the hot water? I may have missed that bit but can't see where it says remove the bezel. I'm a bit nervous of running the watch under hit water.


----------



## meisterfoo

mav66 said:


> This might be a daft question, but do you take the bezel off the watch before loosening the insert with the hot water? I may have missed that bit but can't see where it says remove the bezel. I'm a bit nervous of running the watch under hit water.


The majority don't, I haven't seen any documented ones for steinhart, plenty for rolexs though, hence why the question does pop up every now and again. I think its warm water not boiling, but from experience, you're better off buying spare bezels from steinhart since the one that's already on the watch will be hard to detach without damage unless you're lucky. The quickest way would be to pry it off using the hole under the pip imo. It does get a little nasty and the bezel may get scratched if u're not careful but that's what I had to go through with mine. And if you want to preheat the adhesive to loosen it, I suggest a blow dryer instead of warm water as it gets slippery with water.


----------



## mav66

meisterfoo said:


> The majority don't, I haven't seen any documented ones for steinhart, plenty for rolexs though, hence why the question does pop up every now and again. I think its warm water not boiling, but from experience, you're better off buying spare bezels from steinhart since the one that's already on the watch will be hard to detach without damage unless you're lucky. The quickest way would be to pry it off using the hole under the pip imo. It does get a little nasty and the bezel may get scratched if u're not careful but that's what I had to go through with mine. And if you want to preheat the adhesive to loosen it, I suggest a blow dryer instead of warm water as it gets slippery with water.


Thank you, really appreciate the advice. Ive already got my insert from Steinharth so now for the bleaching experiment.


----------



## Eingram141

Nice. Thanks. Love this.


----------



## ryguy87

Nice nice...
By the way, has anyone done this on a Green bezel???
It would look cool I think


----------



## SN13

lawlessflyer said:


> All you need is 2min at a time and always remember that after you have washed it off you will need to wash it with some dish soap to stop the fading process, even after then it will lighten lil more then eventually stop..
> 
> Here's mine after 3 1/2-4 min washed with soap multiple times to stop the ghosting process ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps, and remember the fading doesn't stop right away


This is probably the most beautiful Steinhart mod I've ever seen.

Well done!


----------



## ryguy87

I am gonna try to bleach my Green bezel with this soon...
Has anyone tried this or similar product??
Also has anyone bleached a Green bezel yet?


----------



## Dec1968

ryguy87 said:


> View attachment 7794874
> 
> I am gonna try to bleach my Green bezel with this soon...
> Has anyone tried this or similar product??
> Also has anyone bleached a Green bezel yet?


That's a damn good idea!! Please post how it works out for you.


----------



## al358

That looks awesome, thank you for sharing


----------



## ryguy87

Dec1968 said:


> That's a damn good idea!! Please post how it works out for you.


for some reason... I cannot get past this point.


----------



## Dec1968

ryguy87 said:


> for some reason... I cannot get past this point.


Hmmmm I guess it needs to be submerged


----------



## ryguy87

Today's work after some frustration...
Ordering new bezels......


----------



## mykii

This thread has been amazing. First, thanks op for sharing your process. The bleaching on the OVM really completes the watch.

That said, what a roller coaster thread. So sorry to those of you who ruined your bezels!


----------



## Nayche

After bending an edge on my previous bezel and going a little bit too far with the timing of the bleach solution I ordered a new bezel.

This was all part of the fun anyway, I knew it would take a little bit of trial and error before it looked right to me.

It's not bad, at only 15 Euros for a replacement you can afford to play around with them. Took about a month to arrive though but can't complain at that price

So this is the second and last attempt. I think it looks great. The finish is uniform across the surface and the result is a dull matt grey almost blue hue.


----------



## ryguy87

Toathus said:


> After bending an edge on my previous bezel and going a little bit too far with the timing of the bleach solution I ordered a new bezel.
> 
> This was all part of the fun anyway, I knew it would take a little bit of trial and error before it looked right to me.
> 
> It's not bad, at only 15 Euros for a replacement you can afford to play around with them. Took about a month to arrive though but can't complain at that price
> 
> So this is the second and last attempt. I think it looks great. The finish is uniform across the surface and the result is a dull matt grey almost blue hue.


Looking good... I ordered mine after ruining the bezel...
Took a month? Man... I got some waiting to do here.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dec1968

Toathus said:


> After bending an edge on my previous bezel and going a little bit too far with the timing of the bleach solution I ordered a new bezel.
> 
> This was all part of the fun anyway, I knew it would take a little bit of trial and error before it looked right to me.
> 
> It's not bad, at only 15 Euros for a replacement you can afford to play around with them. Took about a month to arrive though but can't complain at that price
> 
> So this is the second and last attempt. I think it looks great. The finish is uniform across the surface and the result is a dull matt grey almost blue hue.
> 
> View attachment 7933674
> View attachment 7933682


You did an absolutely perfect job!


----------



## Dec1968

Toathus said:


> So this is the second and last attempt. I think it looks great. The finish is uniform across the surface


Would you let us all know your precise process so we can duplicate what you did?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nayche

Dec1968 said:


> Would you let us all know your precise process so we can duplicate what you did?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes of course!

Once I had received a brand new bezel from Steinhart I proceeded to remove the adhesive backing on the insert. Next I ensured the insert was clean from any oil/ residue that would prevent the bleach from attacking the paint consistently.

I poured about half an inch of bleach into a small glass beaker. I decided I would not worry too much about timing. The best way to know when it's ready to remove from the bleach is by looking at the insert throughout the process.

I also gave the bleach a stir in the glass to ensure it was mixed consistently. Then I placed the bezel insert face down in the glass. If I held it above my head I could see through the glass underside to see the insert. This really is important that you have visibility on the insert.

I used a screwdriver to stir the insert in a circular motion, gently. You will start to observe the paint now mixing in with the bleach as you look at the insert. I removed the insert after around 60s to have a better look. When you remove it make sure you wash it immediately as the bleach will still be corroding the paint at this point. It required further bleaching so I replaced the bleach in the glass and started again.

As soon as you observe ANY of the markings (numbers, inner or outer edges, minute markers) on the insert even slightly blur you must remove it! This blurry kind of faded effect is the sign that it's ready. At this stage it's very subtle, but look for it. Going further at this point means you WILL have cloudy numbers and markings.

Ensure you clean it immediately, do not rub the insert as you may smudge the paint or worse cause it to flake off. The paint at this stage seems delicate. Just ensure you wash it with detergent (do not scrub) to remove the bleach.

You will likely find once it's dried and clean that there are small areas on the bezel which look dirty/marked. This is left over paint which hasn't quite dislodged itself from the insert. I took a t shirt and gently rubbed these areas until they dissipated. Hopefully at this point you are left with a dark grey metallic sheen

You really are running a very fine line between going too far with the process and not removing enough. To be honest I think I got lucky with mine. It is almost flawless. An extra 10-15 seconds and the insert would have faded too much for me.


----------



## Dec1968

Toathus said:


> Yes of course!
> 
> Once I had received a brand new bezel from Steinhart I proceeded to remove the adhesive backing on the insert. Next I ensured the insert was clean from any oil/ residue that would prevent the bleach from attacking the paint consistently.
> 
> I poured about half an inch of bleach into a small glass beaker. I decided I would not worry too much about timing. The best way to know when it's ready to remove from the bleach is by looking at the insert throughout the process.
> 
> I also gave the bleach a stir in the glass to ensure it was mixed consistently. Then I placed the bezel insert face down in the glass. If I held it above my head I could see through the glass underside to see the insert. This really is important that you have visibility on the insert.
> 
> I used a screwdriver to stir the insert in a circular motion, gently. You will start to observe the paint now mixing in with the bleach as you look at the insert. I removed the insert after around 60s to have a better look. When you remove it make sure you wash it immediately as the bleach will still be corroding the paint at this point. It required further bleaching so I replaced the bleach in the glass and started again.
> 
> As soon as you observe ANY of the markings (numbers, inner or outer edges, minute markers) on the insert even slightly blur you must remove it! This blurry kind of faded effect is the sign that it's ready. At this stage it's very subtle, but look for it. Going further at this point means you WILL have cloudy numbers and markings.
> 
> Ensure you clean it immediately, do not rub the insert as you may smudge the paint or worse cause it to flake off. The paint at this stage seems delicate. Just ensure you wash it with detergent (do not scrub) to remove the bleach.
> 
> You will likely find once it's dried and clean that there are small areas on the bezel which look dirty/marked. This is left over paint which hasn't quite dislodged itself from the insert. I took a t shirt and gently rubbed these areas until they dissipated. Hopefully at this point you are left with a dark grey metallic sheen
> 
> You really are running a very fine line between going too far with the process and not removing enough. To be honest I think I got lucky with mine. It is almost flawless. An extra 10-15 seconds and the insert would have faded too much for me.


This is the absolute best description of how to do this. Thank you very much!!!

Your results show the best version to date.


----------



## big ned

Here's my attempt at ghosting my Ocean One Vintage Maxi Limited Edition by Gnomon which I got near New Year. I hadn't read this thread prior to doing it and consequently there maybe a few lemon lips out there when I admit to just cranking down the crown real tight and dropping the watch head into a glass ramekin which I then filled with neat household bleach to cover it.

I just swilled the liquid lightly for a couple of minutes on and off and then flooded it out with tap water. I did this twice for a total time of around 3.5 to 4 minutes. When I first noticed the slightest change is when I stopped, better safe than sorry I thought, and this proved right as the bleaching process seemed to still be working gradually after being rinsed and patted dry with cotton wool. I must say I'm delighted with the result, it's turned out great without any real paint loss around the digits and little or no mottling. Here's a few shots of it next to my OVM2 to give a bit of a before and after comparison to the fading, apologies for the brightness, but it's sunny over here for once!


----------



## Grahamelawton

View attachment 8317746
View attachment 8317762
View attachment 8317778
View attachment 8317786
[/QUOTE]

Bingo! Looks awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

Just finished doing mine for my OVM and it came out looking incredible. Picture doesn't really do it justice. It came out lighter then the photo but the right amount to go with the dial. Very happy with it.


----------



## picklepossy

The final product


----------



## southpaw2280

I have left my bezels in bleach more than 5 mins. each and I don't have any difference in color. Is everyone else using a different concentration?


----------



## AVC0002

Loevhagen said:


> And on bracelet. It now looks like a senior watch - meant in a positive way.
> 
> View attachment 1497593


That looks so good. I cant wait to do this to my SKX009


----------



## 92gli

I did the dunking in the glass method to my OVR yesterday. Did 9 minutes in 4 steps. The bezel is still nearly black, just dull now. It's an improvement, but looks like I have quite a bit to go before it gets gray. And I didn't have any additional fading after it was rinsed.


----------



## Dec1968

I've also used super fine sandpaper to dull the sheen on a bezel insert. It actually gives it the worn-in look of a bezel that's seen some action. 


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## clarence500

Really like the ghost bezel but i think it may be too risky


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Had a small ding in the insert anyway, so gave it a try with the bleach. A LONG time with the bleach. Increments of 3 minutes for close 24 minutes. Didn't seem to accomplish much - a little duller, but not a striking difference. Biggest gain was that I managed to align the lime dot correctly (it was just a little off and bugged me).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_Jordan44

Looks good!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Round 2

After my first attempt of about 30 minutes total in 3-minute increments, and a couple weeks in the wrist, I thought I'd try again.

Here's the "before"










Here's a new one for reference










2 hours in bleach, and thing went much further than I expected










Here it is reinstalled


----------



## jpb117

That blue hue looks phenomenal. That's the look I'm going for with my Squale, but I'm scared it won't come out that way.


----------



## rpugh40

This thread was a huge help! I'd rather get my hands dirty trying than waiting around for the perfect one for sale. I just shared this with another member that was curious.


----------



## rameezhanslo

I ghosted two bezels for my Seiko SKX007.

One was left in bleach for too long. This was the result: 

















Second one came out better 

















Can't wait to try it out again on the Pepsi bezel I've got incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallest

picklepossy said:


> The final product


I hope OP writes what he used, because this is not the same result I had. It just blurred numbers as well - very different and clearly has some unintended impact on Steihnart and process they used to create the bezel. On Seiko it works well it seems but here its not the same...


----------



## mascherani

interesting topic... may give it a try on my OVM. i think it will be a nice fit with the vintage look of the watch.


----------



## RotorBoater

Tallest said:


> I hope OP writes what he used, because this is not the same result I had. It just blurred numbers as well - very different and clearly has some unintended impact on Steihnart and process they used to create the bezel. On Seiko it works well it seems but here its not the same...












Try reaching out to this guy on insta. It looks like he did a pretty good job on his Steinhart


----------



## Eodtech

Nature did this to the bezel insert and dial. It took a while, but I don't think you can beat the results...


----------



## earl.dieta

agree, you get more attached to the watch when it is all naturally made

here's mine few months ago after over 5 years of daily wear (I replaced the insert bezel with ceramic now)


----------



## Grahamelawton

Grahamelawton said:


> Old thread, I know but I have to post my O1VM gen 2 with slightly ghosted bezel paired with G10 Phoenix in admiralty grey. Very milsub.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never took insert off watch . Used bleach but it never went past the insert meaning it was shallow. Did not have watch immersed, just up to insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ensured the container was level using my iphone. Decided the clothes dryer was the perfect spot as it was already levelled.
> 
> 1 minute in, out , rinsed, dried. 2 min in, rinsed dried. The reason I did this was to see what it would look like before fading it too much. I achieved what I wanted.
> 
> The G10 makes the watch lighter and more "correct". I wanted to create a milsub homage before and with this result, I have no need.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replying to my own post from a while back...

I was looking at mine in the car yesterday and the slight, evenly fading on the bezel insert just makes me happy. It ties into the dial better and just looks right.

Not too much, not too little.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogeo

they look so cool, I may need to try it since I have a new insert on order.


----------



## Pjerome

The Polar Explorer II is a GMT..Without the outer ring bezel , the GMT ceases to function correctly or not at all......I'm thinking you are not keeping that bezel on the Explorer ?


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Thought I would attempt this on an SNZF17 as theres no lume pip to mess up. Result is a navy blue. Think I will find/make a brushed stainless chapter ring for it and bleach it a little longer next time. After soaking just the insert in bleach and checking every few minutes nothing happened- left it over night and still nothing! I sanded it for a bit with 600 then soaked again- very little change. Then added some Comet (which is powdered chlorine) and after a few more hours it did this- very subtle & was hoping for more. There must be different concentrations of bleach people are using to account for the different soak times. Or the paint on the inserts are different.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Did this recently to my Turtle and thought I'd share my experience. Plus, thanks to everyone in this thread which provided a great reference.

At first I used Clorox, bought from the grocery store on the laundry isle. I naturally bought this because (here in the states at least) this is the first thing that comes to mind when you think of bleach. Well, I soaked the bezel in this bleach for the better part of an hour with little results. It faded slightly but not very much at all. So the next day, I went to Home Depot and bought "Outdoor" bleach (store brand). This bleach gave me the results I was looking for.

I soaked the bezel in 1 minute intervals, rinsing in between until I got the desired result. As the process progressed, I reduced the soaking time to 30 second intervals, then ten, and finally five. I don't remember the total time but I would guess around 7-10 minutes.

I'm quite pleased with the results. The scratches on the bezel were added afterwards of course (except for a few that were already on the watch from normal wear).


----------



## LogisticsCzar

Knives and Lint said:


> Did this recently to my Turtle and thought I'd share my experience. Plus, thanks to everyone in this thread which provided a great reference.
> 
> At first I used Clorox, bought from the grocery store on the laundry isle. I naturally bought this because (here in the states at least) this is the first thing that comes to mind when you think of bleach. Well, I soaked the bezel in this bleach for the better part of an hour with little results. It faded slightly but not very much at all. So the next day, I went to Home Depot and bought "Outdoor" bleach (store brand). This bleach gave me the results I was looking for.
> 
> I soaked the bezel in 1 minute intervals, rinsing in between until I got the desired result. As the process progressed, I reduced the soaking time to 30 second intervals, then ten, and finally five. I don't remember the total time but I would guess around 7-10 minutes.
> 
> I'm quite pleased with the results. The scratches on the bezel were added afterwards of course (except for a few that were already on the watch from normal wear).


Really nice result, it was a great idea to use the outdoor version!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome

Unfortunately, your bezel is NOT a GMT bezel insert so it makes the GMT non functional on the Polar Explorer.


----------



## litespud

So I decided to attempt "ghosting" my 2nd gen Vintage Red. I bought a replacement bezel insert from Steinhart and immersed it in "Outdoor bleach" from Lowes. This is thicker, presumably more concentrated, bleach. I immersed the insert for 1 minute, rinsed it thoroughly. It looked pretty normal, so I gave it another minute. This turned out to be too much. The insert finish was severely faded and very fragile. Ever when rinsed and dried, the finish came off just by rubbing it with my thumb. So, another insert from Steinhart, another minute in bleach. After rinsing, I gave it a series of 10 sec immersions, with through rinsing under a warm spray between dips. After 3 dips, IIRC, I gave it a final rinse and let it dry. The pic shows (L-R) the original bezel, the second ghosted one on the watch, and the over-bleached first attempt. I think it turned out quite well. The pic doesn't really do it justice, but in real life it's like a dark satin gunmetal finish, paler and more matte than the original. The replacement inserts also have an inner metal rim, unlike the original, which is black right up to the inner edge. I quite like the replacement verso - it gives it a more retro look. Note also that the replacement has no numerals at the 10 minute mark. This is a departure from Rolexes, but Tudors have this format.


----------



## mascherani

very nice. as my ocean one as a Tudor vibe with the snowflake hands I may give it a try.


----------



## Tom Schneider

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Round 2
> 
> After my first attempt of about 30 minutes total in 3-minute increments, and a couple weeks in the wrist, I thought I'd try again.
> 
> Here's the "before"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hours in bleach, and thing went much further than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is reinstalled


That looks great!!


----------



## Sonder

Bump, not a Steinhart. But bleached bezel + tea stained lume on my Speedmaster


----------



## krampus

can you just bleach the insert while still in? Shouldn't harm the sapphire.


----------



## Nayche

No I wouldn't do that. Not if you want a half decent result and care about your seals and gaskets.

BTW I may have posted in this thread. I can't remember but here is my guide which yields good results. 

Not sure if I am brave enough to try it on my plexi explorer due to there being no replacement bezels available.

........ 
Once I had received a brand new bezel from Steinhart I proceeded to remove the adhesive backing on the insert. Next I ensured the insert was clean from any oil/ residue that would prevent the bleach from attacking the paint consistently. 

I poured about half an inch of bleach into a small glass beaker. I decided I would not worry too much about timing. The best way to know when it's ready to remove from the bleach is by looking at the insert throughout the process. 

I also gave the bleach a stir in the glass to ensure it was mixed consistently. Then I placed the bezel insert face down in the glass. If I held it above my head I could see through the glass underside to see the insert. This really is important that you have visibility on the insert. 

I used a screwdriver to stir the insert in a circular motion, gently. You will start to observe the paint now mixing in with the bleach as you look at the insert. I removed the insert after around 60s to have a better look. When you remove it make sure you wash it immediately as the bleach will still be corroding the paint at this point. It required further bleaching so I replaced the bleach in the glass and started again. 

As soon as you observe ANY of the markings (numbers, inner or outer edges, minute markers) on the insert even slightly blur you must remove it! This blurry kind of faded effect is the sign that it's ready. At this stage it's very subtle, but look for it. Going further at this point means you WILL have cloudy numbers and markings. 

Ensure you clean it immediately, do not rub the insert as you may smudge the paint or worse cause it to flake off. The paint at this stage seems delicate. Just ensure you wash it with detergent (do not scrub) to remove the bleach. 

You will likely find once it's dried and clean that there are small areas on the bezel which look dirty/marked. This is left over paint which hasn't quite dislodged itself from the insert. I took a t shirt and gently rubbed these areas until they dissipated. Hopefully at this point you are left with a dark metallic sheen

You really are running a very fine line between going too far with the process and not removing enough. To be honest I think I got lucky with mine. It is almost flawless. An extra 10-15 seconds and the insert would have faded too much for me.


----------



## mascherani

may be the dark shots but I can't see the faded insert very well...


----------



## jeremybauer1

Here's my faded bezel on my OVM 2. A total of 10 min in bleach in 2 min increments, with dawn soap washes in between. I think I got it to match the dial pretty well.


----------



## ZeXeL

Sonder said:


> Bump, not a Steinhart. But bleached bezel + tea stained lume on my Speedmaster


That was mighty brave of you! May I ask how you got the bezel insert out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo

Ghosted my beater 8926 that I'm beginning to modify this week, came out great. I used the suspension method shown earlier, poured enough Clorox unscented bleach into a bowl, used something to suspend the bracelet so just the bezel was submerged. A few 2-3 minute rounds and ended up like this. Water resistance has not changed as far as i can tell - still works the way it did before for showers, washing, swimming  If I ever go to 200m I'll let you know.


----------



## HomebrewMTB

Does anyone know where to get a reasonably priced sub insert for this project in the US? Steinhart wants 30 Euros to ship a 15 Euro insert.


----------



## FubarCle

Awesome mods gentlemen!


----------



## David Macleod

The OMV mk2 needs a ghosted bezel to match the patina on the face.


----------



## David Macleod

The OMV mk2 needs a ghosted bezel to match the patina on the face.

View attachment 14853401


----------



## popatha

Love the ghosted bezel. Time for a new project


----------



## erikesp

Yu have bigger ones than I do. Don't think I could bring myself to do this!


----------

